# Daytona 500 Smoking Party



## marty vw (Feb 16, 2008)

I am going to be smoking Ribs, Pheasant and Pork Shoulder for a Daytona 500 party Sunday. Sounds like I am going to be doing in a blizzard. Anyone
else gonna be smoking tomorrow in Iowa. I am gonna put a rub on the ribs 
and than smoke the for 2 or 3 hours, and than wrap them in foil. Should I put BBQ sauce on them at point or wait til they are done. Any advice on any of the meats I am doing is welcome.


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome to SMF! I'm not from Iowa but am doing a Daytona 500 smoke. 

Just pulled a 6 pound pork loin roast from the smoker and am using Dutch's Mahogany sauce to finish. 

Link to Dutch's post: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hread.php?t=64

I'm 25 miles south of Daytona and will be listening to the roar of the engines in the distance. Go Little E #88!!


----------



## marty vw (Feb 16, 2008)

Wish I was where you are Sumosmoke


----------



## kookie (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome to the smf............Great place here............


----------



## got-smoke (Feb 17, 2008)

From one newbie to another newbie, welcome. I don't mean to brag, but myself and the wife will be heading up to Daytona bright and early tomorrow morning to catch the race, so I'll have to put off smoking till next weekend. I how ever will be doing some grilling before hand though. GO #88


----------



## jdfire40 (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm also doing a 500 smoke.  Welcome!


----------



## capt dan (Feb 17, 2008)

di em today for tomorrows event!



Doing the wicked beans  tomorrow in the smoker


----------



## marty vw (Feb 17, 2008)

Well the smoker is full of ribs, pork shoulder and pheasant and the smoke is rolling. What a better day to smoke. Good thing I have a garage cause the snow is flying. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## 3montes (Feb 17, 2008)

Sounds like a great smoke you are going to have. Good luck with the weather conditions.
Of course the Daytona 500 will always mean just one thing.


----------



## tell you what bbq (Feb 17, 2008)

Dem ribs look GOOD!!  Currently in the midst of HOUR #9 of my DAYTONA SMOKE!!  40lbs. butt...and 8 rack rib


----------



## budman1_69 (Feb 17, 2008)

got a boston butt on the smoker............smoking and smelling good for the daytona 500............go Jeff Gordon. 24 rules


----------



## richtee (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Bud...welcome to SMF. Stop into the Roll Call forum and make an intro post. You won't regret it  :{)


----------



## prov1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait until that last half hour of cooking before applying any sauce (after removing them from foil).  I know a lot of people do not apply any sauce but just leave it on the side for those who prefer a little sauce...ribs will be great without the sauce with a good rub!


----------



## capt dan (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm pickin the 24 car to win! Wicked beans are cookin away in the smoker along  with a fatty! I will post pics when done on  my thread in the pork forums. I shouldn't have posted the  q- view here, sorry for the high-jack, and welcome to the best  BBQ site by far!


----------



## walking dude (Feb 17, 2008)

i wasn't planning on doing anything today...........THANK GOD.......man its nasty out there..........will be doing abts in the oven, but i planned doing em in there anyway.................

and as my name sez

GO 88

d88de


----------



## marty vw (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Capt Dan  My Wife wants to know what your wicked beans are. 
If you could your recipe.


----------



## richtee (Feb 17, 2008)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...12015#poststop


----------



## marty vw (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Richtee


----------



## marty vw (Feb 18, 2008)

Well the ribs were the best the pork shoulder was great but I killed the pheasant. 2 out of 3 not bad. I use cookies dry rub maybe a little salty.
But all in all everyone thought is was great.  I think a better rub could improve it overall. Does anyone have a good rub recipe that could help me out.


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.geocities.com/NapaValley/...ces/index.html
http://www.jurassicpork.com/Recipes.asp
http://www.bbq-porch.org/recipes/html/C3.htm
http://www.recipesource.com/side-dis.../indexall.html

try one of these, may have to move around the sites a bit to find what you want.
Have you been to Hawgeyes in Ankeny?
http://www.hawgeyesbbq.com/


----------



## marty vw (Feb 16, 2008)

I am going to be smoking Ribs, Pheasant and Pork Shoulder for a Daytona 500 party Sunday. Sounds like I am going to be doing in a blizzard. Anyone
else gonna be smoking tomorrow in Iowa. I am gonna put a rub on the ribs 
and than smoke the for 2 or 3 hours, and than wrap them in foil. Should I put BBQ sauce on them at point or wait til they are done. Any advice on any of the meats I am doing is welcome.


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome to SMF! I'm not from Iowa but am doing a Daytona 500 smoke. 

Just pulled a 6 pound pork loin roast from the smoker and am using Dutch's Mahogany sauce to finish. 

Link to Dutch's post: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hread.php?t=64

I'm 25 miles south of Daytona and will be listening to the roar of the engines in the distance. Go Little E #88!!


----------



## marty vw (Feb 16, 2008)

Wish I was where you are Sumosmoke


----------



## kookie (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome to the smf............Great place here............


----------



## got-smoke (Feb 17, 2008)

From one newbie to another newbie, welcome. I don't mean to brag, but myself and the wife will be heading up to Daytona bright and early tomorrow morning to catch the race, so I'll have to put off smoking till next weekend. I how ever will be doing some grilling before hand though. GO #88


----------



## jdfire40 (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm also doing a 500 smoke.  Welcome!


----------



## capt dan (Feb 17, 2008)

di em today for tomorrows event!



Doing the wicked beans  tomorrow in the smoker


----------



## marty vw (Feb 17, 2008)

Well the smoker is full of ribs, pork shoulder and pheasant and the smoke is rolling. What a better day to smoke. Good thing I have a garage cause the snow is flying. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## 3montes (Feb 17, 2008)

Sounds like a great smoke you are going to have. Good luck with the weather conditions.
Of course the Daytona 500 will always mean just one thing.


----------



## tell you what bbq (Feb 17, 2008)

Dem ribs look GOOD!!  Currently in the midst of HOUR #9 of my DAYTONA SMOKE!!  40lbs. butt...and 8 rack rib


----------



## budman1_69 (Feb 17, 2008)

got a boston butt on the smoker............smoking and smelling good for the daytona 500............go Jeff Gordon. 24 rules


----------



## richtee (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Bud...welcome to SMF. Stop into the Roll Call forum and make an intro post. You won't regret it  :{)


----------



## prov1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait until that last half hour of cooking before applying any sauce (after removing them from foil).  I know a lot of people do not apply any sauce but just leave it on the side for those who prefer a little sauce...ribs will be great without the sauce with a good rub!


----------



## capt dan (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm pickin the 24 car to win! Wicked beans are cookin away in the smoker along  with a fatty! I will post pics when done on  my thread in the pork forums. I shouldn't have posted the  q- view here, sorry for the high-jack, and welcome to the best  BBQ site by far!


----------



## walking dude (Feb 17, 2008)

i wasn't planning on doing anything today...........THANK GOD.......man its nasty out there..........will be doing abts in the oven, but i planned doing em in there anyway.................

and as my name sez

GO 88

d88de


----------



## marty vw (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Capt Dan  My Wife wants to know what your wicked beans are. 
If you could your recipe.


----------



## richtee (Feb 17, 2008)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...12015#poststop


----------



## marty vw (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Richtee


----------



## marty vw (Feb 18, 2008)

Well the ribs were the best the pork shoulder was great but I killed the pheasant. 2 out of 3 not bad. I use cookies dry rub maybe a little salty.
But all in all everyone thought is was great.  I think a better rub could improve it overall. Does anyone have a good rub recipe that could help me out.


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.geocities.com/NapaValley/...ces/index.html
http://www.jurassicpork.com/Recipes.asp
http://www.bbq-porch.org/recipes/html/C3.htm
http://www.recipesource.com/side-dis.../indexall.html

try one of these, may have to move around the sites a bit to find what you want.
Have you been to Hawgeyes in Ankeny?
http://www.hawgeyesbbq.com/


----------

